# Balayer Suivant/Précédent Safari Ios6



## christo-67 (3 Novembre 2012)

Bonsoir ; heureux possesseur d'un iPad 4 depuis hier ( c'est juste parce-que l'hôtesse de l'Apple store ma dit " Félicitation Christopher " en me le ramenant :love:

Bref

Je suis habituer au Magic Trackpad de mon MacBook Pro ! Et je me demander si il été possible de profiter de la fonction suivant précédent dans safarie en balayant avec 2 doigt .
Je trouve que ça manque vraiment ... 

Sur le iPhone ça choque pas mai sur l'iPad je trouve ça vraiment choquant que se soit pas dispo en natif !!! 


Je pense pas être le seul si ? 
Donc si vous avez un tips ... Même si y faut jailbreak je suis prêt à le faire :rose:


----------



## endavent (5 Novembre 2012)

+1 !

J'ai essayé avec mon premier Ipad (un mini pour moi, c'était un cadeau), et j'ai aussi été surpris de ne pas voir que ma page changeait. C'est tout bête mais ça peut être bien plus utile que sur un ordinateur de bureau avec la souris !


----------



## christo-67 (5 Novembre 2012)

J'ai trouvée un soft qui le fait mai faut jailbreak et vue que c'est un Ipad 4 je suis pas prés de pouvoir balayée dans safari 

Ca parait pourtant tellement logique ... 
Il rapporte des truck de l'ipad au mac qui serve juste a rien et les truck utile ça passe pas de mac a ipad ! 

La crise


----------



## endavent (7 Novembre 2012)

Tout à fait d'accord ... C'est pourquoi je n'ai pas encore sauté le pas de Lion à Mountain Lion ....

Fusiondrive va peut-être m'y forcer si on peut créer ça sur son Imac en ajoutant un SSD mais bon on s'éloigne du sujet


----------



## christo-67 (13 Novembre 2012)

Pour fusion drive je préfère gère moi même ... Et avoir 2 disque ! Comme ça je peut dl les torrent sur le ssd et Pete du 4mo/sec


----------

